# Eccomi!



## Ziggy Stardust (11 Aprile 2021)

Salve a tutti. Seguo questo forum da molti anni ma finalmente ho deciso di iscrivermi. Mando un abbraccio virtuale a tutto il forum e forza Milan.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Aprile 2021)

Ciao,benvenuto tra noi,io sono un antigobbi assatanato,quindi sappi che troverai sempre una spalla su cui poggiarti se c'è da offendere e denigrare i ratti torinesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2021)

Ziggy Stardust ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti. Seguo questo forum da molti anni ma finalmente ho deciso di iscrivermi. Mando un abbraccio virtuale a tutto il forum e forza Milan.



Benvenuto fratello.


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Aprile 2021)

Benvenuto


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2021)

ciao!


----------



## kekkopot (11 Aprile 2021)

Ziggy Stardust ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti. Seguo questo forum da molti anni ma finalmente ho deciso di iscrivermi. Mando un abbraccio virtuale a tutto il forum e forza Milan.


Benvenuto


----------



## davidelynch (11 Aprile 2021)

Ziggy Stardust ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti. Seguo questo forum da molti anni ma finalmente ho deciso di iscrivermi. Mando un abbraccio virtuale a tutto il forum e forza Milan.



Benvenuto e complimenti per il nome


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2021)

Major Tom to Ground Control....

benvenuto!


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (11 Aprile 2021)

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Aprile 2021)

Ziggy Stardust ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti. Seguo questo forum da molti anni ma finalmente ho deciso di iscrivermi. Mando un abbraccio virtuale a tutto il forum e forza Milan.



Benvenuto


----------



## Maravich49 (12 Aprile 2021)

Benvenuto!


----------

